# UK TiVo + CachCard + 160GB + Sony VTX-D800U



## tklimes (Jun 24, 2009)

My much-loved TiVo is up for sale as I have finally given in to the kids and subscribed to Sky+ HD - but I'm going to miss that wonderfully intuitive TiVo interface, the reliability of the Tivo and its ease of use...

I have owned this Tivo from new. I upgraded the hard disk to 160GB to give more space for recordings and installed a SiliconDust CacheCard with 512MB of memory and an ethernet interface.

No reserve and £1 starting price so hurry.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200511927741&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## tklimes (Jun 24, 2009)

Now sold


----------

